# WWII: The War Between Drug Addicts



## fmdog44 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hitler's boys were fed crystal meth (Pervitin or Previtin I think it was called) while Americans were high on Benzedrine. I have seen the episode before but watched it again last night. Some crazy stories about going to 3 and four days without sleep and daring air antics by American pilots. The German people also were getting hooked on their drug and eventually were sent to extermination camps along with other "undesirables" under German law.


----------



## MrPants (Jun 14, 2021)

I remember reading an article about the German forces being fed Crystal Meth as well as other forces suppling their men with uppers of some sort to keep them going for long periods of time. Kind of makes sense when you think about it, from a strategic perspective.
On top of that most military forces, if not all, were given free access to cigarettes to which they became addicted and carried on with smoking the rest of their lives, passing the tradition on to many of their offspring. That's largely what created an empire for Big Tobacco that remains to this day.


----------

